# Job opportunity



## INDOZ (Aug 11, 2010)

I am basically civil engineer and lead auditor for ISO 9001( Quality management system),14001( Environmental management system),18001 ( Occupational health and safety assessement series) I have got Class VE, Subclass 175 Skilled - Independent and planning for coming in Australia to work. Can anyone suggest where to apply for jobs.


----------



## elitel (Aug 11, 2010)

INDOZ said:


> I am basically civil engineer and lead auditor for ISO 9001( Quality management system),14001( Environmental management system),18001 ( Occupational health and safety assessement series) I have got Class VE, Subclass 175 Skilled - Independent and planning for coming in Australia to work. Can anyone suggest where to apply for jobs.


Hey,
This is a very good place for engineering jobs vacancies. Visit; engineering jobs villa dot info


----------



## INDOZ (Aug 11, 2010)

*HI*

Thanks!!!!!Can I arrange for interview from Kuwait since I am planning to visit for 5 days next month


----------



## elitel (Aug 11, 2010)

INDOZ said:


> Thanks!!!!!Can I arrange for interview from Kuwait since I am planning to visit for 5 days next month


Were you able to enter the site? If yes, there no need for the stress of traveling for the interview. Everything things can be done online. visit the site direct at (engineeringjobsvilla dot info) and submit your application in any position you are qualify for assessment and consideration.


----------



## ksanand (Jan 2, 2014)

*Looking for IT Job*

Hello,

I am a Malaysian in Malaysia now and I would love to come to Australia, live and work. I have 20yrs of IT experience and I am right now working as a IT Manager & IT Security Manager. 
Can anyone let me know if there is any vacancies there which I can apply.

Thanks

KSA


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

IT jobs in Aus are going offshore to somewhere else. So, it is probably not a very good idea now.


----------



## ksanand (Jan 2, 2014)

GBP said:


> IT jobs in Aus are going offshore to somewhere else. So, it is probably not a very good idea now.


What you mean by going offshore?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

ksanand said:


> What you mean by going offshore?


means Aus company are outsourcing their IT works to companies not in Aus.


----------



## ksanand (Jan 2, 2014)

GBP said:


> means Aus company are outsourcing their IT works to companies not in Aus.


Interesting...thanks for the info.


----------



## ksanand (Jan 2, 2014)

Sopcai said:


> go to jobseeker


Thanks, will do.


----------



## TheCoolKoala (Aug 5, 2014)

you can find if you have contacts, match the EXACT requirements for the job, and if you have luck. However, as said above, Australia is not different than other "western" economies.
Companies find any possible ways to reduce costs, and outsource whatever they can to low cost countries such as india, thailand etc...
IT is often not the strategic department of a company, and IT jobs unfortunately among the first to be outsourced.
This said, if you can show you can add value and help a company to save $$$, you have good chances.


----------



## prakash007 (Aug 10, 2014)

what is the engineeringjobsvilla url?


----------

